# Move to portugal for employment



## dan rather (5 Jun 2018)

I am an Irish citizen who is eligible for the full dole if unemployed , if I move to portugal and can't find work immediately , can I claim dole there?


----------



## vandriver (6 Jun 2018)

I suspect when you roll into the Algarve dole office in your shorts and flip flops,you might have a job convincing them that you are actively seeking work.


----------



## gipimann (6 Jun 2018)

You can transfer a Jobseekers Benefit payment from Ireland to another EU country for a short period of time.  You have to be signing here for at least 4 weeks before you can transfer the claim.

http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/jajbfaq.aspx#q29


----------



## Purple (6 Jun 2018)

gipimann said:


> You can transfer a Jobseekers Benefit payment from Ireland to another EU country for a short period of time.  You have to be signing here for at least 4 weeks before you can transfer the claim.
> 
> http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/jajbfaq.aspx#q29


Does that also apply to other things like disability allowances?


----------



## gipimann (6 Jun 2018)

No, not all SW payments can be transferred abroad.

More information here -

http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/Payment-related-issues.aspx#absence


----------

